# what am i doing wrong?



## DILLIGAF53 (Oct 16, 2014)

ok, i was using doubled dub dub green, 10" from ss to pouch. then after reading that semi tapers are better i tied a set out of dub dub green,4 1/2" taper, then 5" to pouch, i don't have a chrony so no idea as to the fps, but the draw is much lighter on the tapered as i expected, but accuracy has gone out of the window, so question, from the pic, have i tied them right? and if not, what have i done wrong?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like they may be uneven in length in the picture ?


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I agree with treefork.

What you can do is to pay more attention to a precise measurements of the total active length of the bands or tubes and of where you tie the knots; if these are uneven, you will surely have unequal strength between sides.

You can test it with the roling device which has been mentioned here in the forum already: you put something like a pulley in the pouch and stretch the bands with it. Since it rotates around its axes it imediately shows if the band strength is uneven; in that case the knots at the pouch will not match neatly but one will be closer to the forks and the other will be away. What you can do is to make one side shorter/longer in total or move the knot up or down to compensate.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## DILLIGAF53 (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks treefork, iv'e checked the length and it must just be the way the photo shows them, as they are both the same length. Iv'e been trying a few (hundred) more shots and i am getting better.But i don't think they are anywhere near as powerful as the doubled tubes.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I have found in my limited experimentaion that the pseudo tapers give me more fliers.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I use pseudo taper tubes....no fliers tho....99% is in the release of the pouch..as for my pouches I have no center hole

the smooth side of the pouch is what the ammo lie's in....rough side for pulling....watch how you grip the ammo....

Hold it like a you would a butter fly...dainty & light...just lift your index finger ..it should fly straight...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> I have found in my limited experimentaion that the pseudo tapers give me more fliers.


Me, too.
What kind of ammo are you shooting? Looped green DD should be sufficient for 1" lead and heavier.


----------



## DILLIGAF53 (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks folks, tubes are equal lengths, and i have tried 9.5mm steel ball, 12mm lead and 14mm hex nuts that i had laying about, oddly, the best results have come with the hex nuts. OM your right about the grip and release of the pouch, it does make a big difference. i'm going to send for some more tube and experiment, can't believe how badly this SS bug has bitten, my wife is complaining at the amount of time i'm shooting.oops.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

DILLIGAF53 said:


> Thanks folks, tubes are equal lengths, and i have tried 9.5mm steel ball, 12mm lead and 14mm hex nuts that i had laying about, oddly, the best results have come with the hex nuts. OM your right about the grip and release of the pouch, it does make a big difference. i'm going to send for some more tube and experiment, can't believe how badly this SS bug has bitten, my wife is complaining at the amount of time i'm shooting.oops.


Hey my friend get your wife to shoot with you....get her a slingshot too shoot......OM


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Make sure that pouch release is clean!

I used to have LOTS of trouble with fliers and looped tubes, to the point where I would just not shoot them. Gotten better lately. Not sure what about my shooting has changed ... but I hardly get any fliers with tapers or full loops. (Doesn't mean I hit the target any more often though .... )


----------



## DILLIGAF53 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hey OM, i'm getting the feeling the giving my wife a SS might be a BAD idea, think i might become a target he he!!!!


----------

